# documentación automatización industrial



## antrabe (May 19, 2006)

Por favor me podrian alguien pasar unos buenos apuntes de regulacion automatica y automatización industrial. Son para ingenieria tecnica industrial en electronica.


----------



## eca (Jun 19, 2006)

no se q es lo q necesitas en realidad se mas especifico haber si te puedo ayudar q tmas buscas o q tipo de regulaciones quieres


----------



## fdo.alvarez (Oct 14, 2006)

NECESITO INFORMACION SOBRE LOS SIGUIENTES CONCEPTOS, SI ME PUEDEAN AYUDAR PORFAVOR ES URGENTE, YA QUE HE BUSCADO EN INTERNET Y EL CONTENIDO ES ESCASO, SIME PUEDEN RECOMENDAR ALGUNA PAGINA, O MATERILA PARA UTILIZARLO.

Variables que participan en un control de procesos.	Control Proporcional
	- Componentes
	- Expresión de salida
	- MV( variable manipulada)
	- PV( variable de proceso)
	- SV( set point)
	- Banda Proporcional
	- Concepto de ganancia
	- Representación gráfica
GRACIAS POR SU COMPRENCION


----------



## Aristides (Oct 25, 2006)

De estos dos PDFs, podés sacar bastante información:
http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/ICSpanish.pdf
http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/prod/sic/Web-PC-v1.0.pdf


----------

